# Brother Postscript printers list



## teckk (Dec 17, 2010)

I've compiled a list of Brother printers that IBM says use BR-Script Printer Data Stream.
http://www-01.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=nas1d1817a5251ba1e4b862569c100799559

The term BR-Script 3 refers to an emulated version of the Adobe PostScript 3 printer language from Brother.
The term BR-Script 2 refers to an emulated version of the Adobe PostScript 2 printer language from Brother.

Another words they are postscript printers.


```
DCP-8060      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
DCP-8065DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
DCP-8080DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR     Epson FX
DCP-8085DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR     Epson FX
HL-1670N      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-1850       BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-1870N      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-2460       BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-2460N      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-5050       BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-5050LT     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850  
HL-5070N      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-5170dn     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-5240       BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850
HL-5250D      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-5250DN     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-5250DNT    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850
HL-5280DW     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850
HL-5340D      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850 
HL-5370DW     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850
HL-5370DWT    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850
HL-6050       BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850
HL-6050D      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850
HL-6050DN     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850
HL-7050       BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850  HP-GL 
HL-7050N      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850  HP-GL  
HL-8050N      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850  HP-GL 
DCP-8020      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
DCP-8020D     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
DCP-8040      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
DCP-8060      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
DCP-8060DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
DCP-8065      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-7225N     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-7840W     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8060      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8065DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8080DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR     Epson FX 
MFC-8085DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6   IBM PPR     Epson FX 
MFC-8220      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8420      BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8460N     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6 
MFC-8480DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8820D     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8820DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8840D     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8840DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8845D     BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8860DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8865DN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8870DW    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-8890DW    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
HL-2600CN     BR-Script 3  HP PCL5c6 IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850  HP-GL
HL-3400CN     BR-Script 3  HP PCL5c6 IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850  HP-GL
HL-3450CN     BR-Script 3  HP PCL5c6 IBM PPR XL  Epson FX-850  HP-GL
HL-4070CDW    BR-Script 3  HP PCL5c6 
DCP-9040CN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL5c6 
DCP-9045CDN   BR-Script 3  HP PCL5c6 
MFC-9420CN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-9440CN    BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-9450CDN   BR-Script 3  HP PCL6
MFC-9840CDW   BR-Script 3  HP PCL6



HL-660        BR-Script 2   HP PCL5   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-660PS      BR-Script 2   HP PCL5   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-665        BR-Script 2   HP PCL5   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-960        BR-Script 2   HP PCL4   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-1060       BR-Script 2   HP PCL5e  IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-1260       BR-Script 2   HP PCL5e  IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-1270N      BR-Script 2   HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-1450       BR-Script 2   HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-1470N      BR-Script 2   HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-1650       BR-Script 2   HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-1660e      BR-Script 2   HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-1660       BR-Script 2   HP PCL5e  IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-1660N      BR-Script 2   HP PCL5e  IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-2060       BR-Script 2   HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-2070       BR-Script 2   HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-2070N      BR-Script 2   HP PCL6   IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850
HL-2400C      BR-Script 2   HP PCL5c6 IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850  HP-GL
HL-2400CeN    BR-Script 2   HP PCL5c6 IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850  HP-GL
HL-2400CN     BR-Script 2   HP PCL5c6 IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850  HP-GL
HL-2700CN     BR-Script 2   HP PCL5c6 IBM PPR XL   Epson FX-850  HP-GL
HS-5000       BR-Script 2   HP PCL5c5e
HS-5300       BR-Script 2   HP PCL5c5e
```

Reason for edit: Trying to format better
Reason for 2nd edit. Formatting.
Thanks DutchDemon. I was trying to find some tags to line those columns up.


----------

